# I am so excited!



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

When I went to get Princess, the night before I couldn't sleep. 

Well, we're going to get Jewels tomorrow, and last night I was up off and on all night. I was supposed to have an extra day of sleep! LOL

I have a crazy schedule today, we have 4 kids all playing soccer today. The other teams always call my teenager when they are short a player.. soooo, today we are playing not 1, but 2 extra games! 

After that we have a meeting for the All Star team, then first reconciliation, mass, and a meeting for the communion class. (my little girl make her first communion next week!)

After her class, we have to run and catch the last bit of our boy's game, and then I'm leaving to drive to Indiana to go pick up Jewels.

I think I'm going to be hitting the closest Starbucks up quite a few times, and I don't even drink coffee. lol


Yes, I know, I know- I'll post lots of pictures when we get home!


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Have a safe trip! Can't wait to see pics of your new baby.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I am sharing your excitement as well.Hubby is already on the plane to pick up Duncan.The girls are so excited that I need to take them out to release some energy!!LOL!!!
We should have our new arrival around 3pm,provided hubby doesn't get stuck in traffic.
Wish us tons of luck!!
Dot


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

A two-puppy day on the forum! I can't wait either!!! How exciting!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Can't wait to hear about everyone's adventures with the new furbabies. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How fun, Jodi. I hope all of your plans go smoothly today.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jodi and DotnDani - how wonderful for both of you!!! I share in your excitement and can't wait to see the pics of your new fur babies.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Safe travelling today, keep us posted on how things go.


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

dotndani said:


> I am sharing your excitement as well.Hubby is already on the plane to pick up Duncan.The girls are so excited that I need to take them out to release some energy!!LOL!!!
> We should have our new arrival around 3pm,provided hubby doesn't get stuck in traffic.
> Wish us tons of luck!!
> Dot


TELL ME ABOUT IT WHEN I PICKED UP MY HAV FROM SUE I LEFT ON A 8AM FLIGHT AND GOT BACK HOME AROUND NOON TIME. MY WIFE AND KIDS ATTACKED ME WHEN I CAME THROUGH THE DOOR


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

You don't think that my hubby will walk thru our door with Duncan and not get attacked??LOL!!
He gets attacked when he comes home from work,but today they'll probably knock him to the floor.It's really hard to contain our excitement around here.
Hubby just called and has Duncan and is getting ready to board the plane back home.I feel like I;m about to give birth again.(less the labor pains!!)LOL!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm so excited for more pics of chocolate dogs on the forum! Dusty was feeling like an oddball!
Best wishes with your new puppies!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have to agree - "giving birth" is so much easier this way - and you dont feel rotton on your first night together!! And you dont have to save for a college education either - big perk~!!
Good Luck with your new babies
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

dotandani, Duncan is just precious. Can't wait to hear all the details. Maybe we can have a playdate sometime. The SF people are making me jealous.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey Jodi,

Do you have the puppy home yet??? You probably had a long day, but we need to know how things are going!!! Waiting to hear.......


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

...ditto!!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

She's here, and doing great!

I drove down to Terre Haute, IN last night, and went to the show this morning to pick her up. 

Both girls were best friends within less than 30 minutes. lol

I took lots of pictures, but haven't had time to upload them. I'll get them on tomorrow and post them. 

We sent our breeder a blanket for her, with our scent on it.. to kind of help her 'know' us, and it made a big difference in my opinion.


Jan~ Jewels said that Havee is doing great, and looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations on your new puppy!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats, Julie....can't wait to see the pics. How do you find the time to take any, much less upload them?!


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

How exciiting! I'll check back for the pix!

Jane


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great news, Jodie!!! Can't wait to hear and see more!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

So glad you had a safe trip getting Jewels.

You must be thrilled...I can't wait to see her pictures!

Havee comes on friday!! Sooner than we thought. We can't wait!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jan, bet you cant wait!! Only 4 more days!!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm jumping out of my skin!


----------



## Prada's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow, what a day. I can't wait to see your new addition. Please post new pics . Congratulations!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Prada's Mom, I posted pictures here.
(In the puppy area)

Jan, Did you cancel your vacation?


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Jodie,

We were forced to, due to unforseen problems at home with the heavy rains we had here over a week ago. Not flooding, but other things that we felt we couldn't leave home because of.

So Havee comes earlier than we thought...oh shucks!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh you poor thing!! I would rather get a new baby and go on vacation any day!! I am very excited for you!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha ha - rough life, Jan! (In response to getting Havee earlier, not the other circumstances.)


----------

